# New Girl MO USA



## Amie (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi I am a pretty new mouse owner...understand the basics but would love to find a breeder in my area to fill out my family....


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello Amie.
Welcome.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum Amie


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello and welcome


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome! Im in MO as well


----------

